# Attestation employeur



## Marine35 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je rencontre un souci avec une fin de contrat. Une p-e bien intentionnée m’a transmis par mail l’attestation employeur Unedic sans signature. Il y avait une erreur qu’elle a corrigé. Elle avait dit qu’elle l’imprimerait pour me la donner ensuite. N’ayant pas de nouvelles, je la contacte pour lui réclamer et là elle m’envoie une copie ! Je lui redemande donc de me faire parvenir l’originale et là elle me répond qu’elle l’a transmise à Pôle Emploi !


----------



## Marine35 (31 Août 2022)

Je l’ai appelé pour avoir plus d’explications et elle me répond que c’est le ram qui lui a dit de faire comme ça. Je lui ai redemandé de me faire parvenir l’original


----------



## Nanou91 (31 Août 2022)

Si elle l'a fait effectivement via le site POLE EMPLOI, elle n'est effectivement tenue que de vous en remettre une copie.


----------



## Lili258 (31 Août 2022)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi les parents envoient la fiche assedic alors que l’on ne leurs demande pas.
Dans mon cas j’ai un nouveau contrat qui vient combler le départ du petit et donc pas de perte d’emploi donc je n’aurait pas déposé mon dossier a polemploi 🧐


----------



## assmatzam (31 Août 2022)

@Lili258 
Parce que ça ce fait automatiquement tout simplement 

Des lors que les parents la remplisse et la valide elle leur est directement transmise 

Le parent en imprime une copie la signe et vous la remet

Et vous avez tord car même en étant complète vous bénéficiez d'un complément de pôle emploi 

J'ai 4 places qui sont toutes prises et je perçois un complément de pôle emploi chaque mois en plus de mes salaires 
Ce mois ci juste 3 salaires car bébé 4 arrive mi septembre 
Pôle emploi me complète ce mois d'août à hauteur de 940€

Donc vous avez tord de ne pas faire valoir vos droits


----------



## Lili258 (31 Août 2022)

Ah je ne le savais pas merci Assmatzam pour vos explications.


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Septembre 2022)

Oui assmatzam, moi aussi j'ai un complément de pôle emploi. Malgré mes 4 agréments occupés j'ai reçu un peu moins de 600 euros sur le mois d'août.


----------



## Nounou22 (2 Septembre 2022)

Avec mon mari, on a jamais été au pôle emploi depuis qu'on est assmat. Ce que j'ai peur c'est des trop perçus qu'ils réclament souvent après nous avoir payé.....vu qu'ils me donnent rien, ils peuvent rien me demander 😅


----------



## Nanou91 (2 Septembre 2022)

Après faut savoir ce à quoi on a droit.
J'attends encore 2/3 j et je vais leur demander pourquoi j'ai 59.92 d'ARE et pas 60.47.
S'ils m'avaient trouvé 62 euros, j'aurais aussi demandé pourquoi c'est plus que ce que j'ai calculé.
Il y a quelques années, j'ai reçu un mois un virement de 467 euros, 3 j avant de partir en vacances.
Je suis passée à l'agence, je leur ai déposé un chèque de 467 euros en leur disant que je n'y avais pas droit.
La fille me dit : "on a une panne de réseau, je ne peux pas vérifier..."
"Pas grave, vous vérifierez quand le réseau reviendra. mais gardez le chèque ça m'évitera de revenir après mes vacances"
Et bingo, 4 j plus tard on m'expliquait que suite à une erreur j'avais reçu 467 euros de trop, que j'étais invitée à les rembourser.
Je n'ai pas répondu, le chèque a été encaissé !


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Septembre 2022)

On ne m'a jamais réclamé de trop perçu. Je conseille (bien sûr quand on le peut) de placer ces sommes en tout ou partie sur un compte. C'est ce que je fais à hauteur de 50 %). Ainsi, si un problème de trop perçu se pose, pas de souci pour rembourser en une ou plusieurs fois.  De plus, le risque de trop perçu, si il existe, doit être mis en balance avec des droits que l'on aurait pas fait valoir et que l'on aurait donc pas touché pendant des années.


----------



## assmatzam (2 Septembre 2022)

Tous les mois je calcule ce qu'ils doivent me payer 

Si il m'en manque ou si il y en a trop je les appelle de suite pour rectifier le tir

Je n'ai eu qu'une seule fois à avoir à rembourser 300€ et c'était de ma faute je m'étais plantée dans mon actualisation avec un enfant 

Ils s'en sont aperçu quand le contrat c'est terminé car les sommes ne correspondaient pas 

Sinon jamais de soucis 
Il faut suivre ça mensuellement


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (2 Septembre 2022)

Moi en mai ils m’ont versé 265 € sans que rien n’ai changé dans mon salaire 
jai mis de côté, ils vont bien se réveiller un jour….lol…..

jy suis allée aussi un jour pour rembourser un trop perçu que j’avais calculé car je vérifie toujours 
ils ne savaient pas quoi faire , personne ne propose spontanément de rendre ses indemnités…


----------

